# Help with GLIBC_2.2.5



## BernardoCR (Aug 28, 2015)

Hello,

I'm having problems when trying to run a program on FreeBSD. Tried to look everywhere for help, but had no success on making it work.

I'm not very familiar with linux compatibilty, but I'm pretty sure it's installed.

This is the error:


```
Error: /usr/local/lib/compat/libc.so.6: version GLIBC_2.2.5 required by /usr/lib/libresample.so.1 not defined
```

Has anyone faced the same problem?

Thank you.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 28, 2015)

You pasted an invalid bug ID.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2015)

Is emulators/linux_base-c6 installed? That should contain the needed library:

```
dice@molly:~ % pkg info -l linux_base-c6 | grep libc.so
        /compat/linux/lib/i686/nosegneg/libc.so.6
        /compat/linux/lib/libc.so.6
```


----------

